# Gloryfy Unbreakable Brillen



## Thisi2010 (28. September 2011)

Hallo.
Ich bin HÃ¤ndler in Oberndorf, worum es jetzt nicht vorrangig gehen soll. Es geht viel mehr um die Brillen von Gloryfy "Unbreakable".

Ich war jetzt bei der Bike und Trimm in Salzburg und habe mir die Brillen mal angesehen. Wie ich darauf gekommen bin? Naja. Erstmal die Werbung im TV und dann die Brillen auf Nasen diverser Sportler und Rennfahrer.

So. Also ich hab mich in den Ausstellungsraum geschlichen und schon war da der Mann mit dem ich mich verabredet habe ;-)
Wir haben ein Bisschen geredet um uns zu beschnuppern und dann ging es mit den Brillen los.

Viele Modelle... UiUiUi. Aber was so geil war, war die Brille die er auf dem Kopf hatte. NatÃ¼rlich genau so wie die anderen Modelle - bis auf eine Ausnahme.

Kurze Fakten.

Das Gestell der Brillen kannst Du nach Belieben verbiegen
Die GlÃ¤ser kannst Du per Daumendruck verbiegen
Wenn die GlÃ¤ser Kratzer bekommen, was nur sehr schwer zu bewerkstÃ¤lligen ist sieht man den Kratzer nicht weil die GlÃ¤ser nicht nur oberflÃ¤chlich sondern durch und durch getÃ¶nt sind.
Und die Preise fÃ¼r die Brillen sind mit 99 - 179â¬ in einem echt akzeptablem Rahmen
Die GlÃ¤ser kann man Ã¼brigens nach belieben selbst austauschen.

Und das muss erstmal einer nach machen. Bei Oakley usw. legst Du schnell mal 200â¬ auf den Tresen. Bei Gloryfy bekommst Du ne Brille, die Du fast nicht (bei normaler Nutzung) zerstÃ¶ren kannst zu nem Preis der echt ok ist.

Mich haben die Brillen gleich Ã¼berzeugt. Habe dann auch gleich einen Deal unter Dach und Fach gebracht und freu mich riesig auf meine erste Testbrille...

Die groÃe Lieferung kommt dann ab April... Vorab kann ich aber auch schon liefern...

Schaut mal in meinem Shop vorbei!

www.Feinschliff-Bikes.com

oder

Feinschliff Bikes
Salzburger StraÃe 59
5110 Oberndorf bei Salzburg (A) | Laufen (D)


----------



## Datenwurm (28. September 2011)

Bin im Sommer durch Zufall auch auf die Brillen gestoßen in Österreich.

Als der Vertreter in Bad Goisern anfing die Brillengläser zu biegen habe ich schon mit einem "knack" gerechnet, aber die haben wirklich gehalten. Der einzige Defekt der auftreten kann ist: Brillenbügel kann ausm Gestell hüpfen-->kann dann aber wieder eingesetzt werden.

Da ich mich nicht auf meine Brille setze o.ä. brauche ich auch keine unzerbrechliche - meine Uvex mit Wechselgläser und selbstverständlich auch druchgefärbten Gläsern hat 70 gekostet. Günstiger als Gloryfy geht also allemal. Da ich aber Leute kennen, die sich ein paar mal im jahr auf ihre Brille setzen (im Auto oder Sofa etc.) gibt es jedenfalls Bedarf für unzerbrechliche Brillen.



Im Übrigen, Thisi2010, finde ich deine Werbung schon recht arg. Das kann man geschickter und weniger penetrant gestalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zweiheimischer (28. September 2011)

naja, ich kann da mit erfahrungen aus der praxis berichten.
ich hab optische (re 1,5 dioptrien, li 3,0; mäßiger astigamtismus), meine frau sieht noch gut, hat also keine optische.

gut 1 jahr verwendung, bei rennrad, mtb, klettern und schitour (neben alltag), vorteile sind mit +, nachteile mit - gekennzeichnet:

+ in der tat unverwüstlich
+ kratzer gibts nicht
+ cool
+ bei der optischen trotz biegung und größe brauchbare, wenig verzerrte optik

- entspiegelung schwach
- laufen sehr leicht an (mangelnde luftzirkulation bei vielen modellen)
- schwach bei licht-schatten-wechsel (siehe entspiegelung)

@ eingangsposter: ich hab zwar schon patschertere werbungen gesehen, aber die ist vorn dabei *g*


----------



## Thisi2010 (28. September 2011)

Servas.

Cool dass Ihr trotz penetranter Werbung Eure Meinung gepostet habt. Ihr habt Recht. Beim nochmaligen lesen muss auch ich sagen, dass ich das hätte besser machen können. Aber Man muss sich ja von der Masse abheben *LOL*

Das mit dem Bügel heraus springen hat er mir auch gezeigt. Wenns also mal hart kommt, ist die Brille zu retten. Man sollte es aber dennoch nicht zur Gewohnheit werden lassen dies zu provozieren.

Was die Entspiegelung angeht hat er mir gesagt, dass es nur 1 Modell (G12) gibt die wirklich entspiegelt ist. Die ist dann aber weniger ne Bike- sondern eher ne Lifestyle Brille.
Ich werde mal testen wie sich die Brillen auf den österreichischen Trails machen (trotz schwacher Entspiegelung).
Und natürlich werde ich auch prüfen in wiefern die Brillen anlaufen. Wobei das auch mit der Brillen- und Kopfform zusammen hängen wird. Ich glaub anlaufen können alle Brillen bei entsprechenden Umständen.

Kann die optischen Gläser wirklich jeder Optiker bestellen? Ich werd die Brille die morgen kommt mal testen und dann meine Erfahrung zum Besten geben.


----------



## Mettwurst82 (28. September 2011)

Thisi2010 schrieb:


> Aber Man muss sich ja von der Masse abheben *LOL*



In dem man Forenregeln missachtet?


----------



## Thisi2010 (28. September 2011)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> In dem man Forenregeln missachtet?



Ich habs ja verstanden. Sorry... Und ich hoffe jetzt nicht gleich verbannt zu werden.


----------



## Domme02 (28. September 2011)

bemerkenswert fand ich den Service von Gloryfy. 
Bei einer GloryFy brille löste sich innen an den Bügeln eine Anti-Rutsch Gummi "beschichtung". Kein großer Mackel, mit etwas Sekundenkleber wäre das kein Problem gewesen. Aber ich hab GloryFy trotzdem mal angeschrieben.
Obwohl die Einjahres-Garantie abgelaufen war, sollte ich die Brille einschicken und ich erhielt nur eine Woche später als Ersatz eine komplett neue Brille (neueres Modell, altes nicht mehr im Angebot) inkl. Zubehör, das bei der alten nicht dabei war. 
Top! vorallem hat das ganze ab dem ersten Kontakt nur ungefähr 10 Tage gedauert!


----------



## palmilein (28. September 2011)

Thisi2010 schrieb:


> Kann die optischen Gläser wirklich jeder Optiker bestellen? Ich werd die Brille die morgen kommt mal testen und dann meine Erfahrung zum Besten geben.


Wenn du die "unbreakable"-Eigenschaften bei der Korrektion behalten willst, sollte es bei den Stärkengläsern bei NXT-Material bleiben. Hersteller / Verarbeiter gibt es inzwischen mehrere auf dem augenoptischen Markt, Gloryfy arbeitet aber exklusiv mit Shamir zusammen.
Siehe Gloryfy Homepage -> http://www.gloryfy.com/de/gloryfy-r...=1&PHPSESSID=ca17aef2e7c33a8dd170334c004d2199

Mal abgesehen davon, dass nicht jeder Shamir als Glaslieferanten hat (gibt aber eben auch andere mit NXT-Lieferung), würde ich es auch nicht jedem Kollegen anraten, Sportverglasungen vorzunehmen oder eben die Zentrierung dafür, wenn man nicht die entsprechende Erfahrung / Ausbildung hat.


----------



## pixxelbiker (24. Juli 2012)

wie schauts denn jetzt im jahr 2012 aus, gibts hier schonlangzeiterfahrungen oder vergleiche zu anderen herstellern?
eigentlich wollt ich mir dieses jahr eine jawbone(oakley) bestellen, bin dann aber dank werbung auf gloryfy gestoßen... bin gespannt auf eure antworten


----------



## pedax (24. Juli 2012)

Ich hab meine Glorify jetzt seit ca. 1,5 Jahren und bin sehr zufrieden damit ;-)


----------



## Biker753 (24. Juli 2012)

ich würde davon abraten die gläser zu biegen! Am Punkt der höchsten Spannung bekommen die Gläser Haarrisse!

Weiters sollte man auch bei den weiß lackierten brillen nicht unbedingt viel herumbiegen also mäßig! Sonst bilden sich da auch haarrisse im lack!

ACHTUNG: Das gilt für übermäßige und nicht alttagsmäßige Behandlung!


Die Glasqualität ist eher durchschnittlich, das Polarisierende Glas funktioniert jedoch gut! Die anderen Filter sind allerding eher mittelmäßig!

Aus Verkaufssicht lassen sich die Brillen sehr gut verkaufen, das Marketing von Gloryfy machts gut möglich!

Zum Thema kann ich hier in Österreich noch nicht viel sagen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (24. Juli 2012)

Wie funktioniert denn bei den Brillen das wechseln der Gläser ? Durch den Schichtdienst fahre ich sowohl bei Tag als auch bei Nacht u tausche dementsprechend auch öfters die dunklen Gläser gegen die hellen ...


----------



## Biker753 (24. Juli 2012)

Ist einfach, Gläser rausdrücken und die neuen rein! Geht schnell!und unkompliziert!

Beim G4 Set hast du Orange Gläser dabei!


----------



## palmilein (24. Juli 2012)

Biker753 schrieb:


> ich würde davon abraten die gläser zu biegen! Am Punkt der höchsten Spannung bekommen die Gläser Haarrisse!
> 
> Weiters sollte man auch bei den weiß lackierten brillen nicht unbedingt viel herumbiegen also mäßig! Sonst bilden sich da auch haarrisse im lack!
> 
> ...


Ich besitze zwar keine GloryFy und habe sie auch nicht im Geschäft, aber der angesprochene Punkt mit den Rissen, sollte eigentlich nur bei beschichteten Gläsern auftreten. Generell bin ich zwar ein Fan von Verspiegelungen, aber im Sport sind sie gerade bei so rauen Sportarten wie MTB eher schlecht als recht. Stylefaktor, ja, aber nicht für praktische Zwecke. Die Beschichtung kann natürlich auch dann bei so genialen Materialien wie NXT der Schwachpunkt sein und reißen. Das Material selber, sollte aber keine Probleme machen. Wenn doch: reklamieren, normal gibts bei NXT 30 Jahre Garantie bzw sogar Lebenszeit.


----------



## Biker753 (24. Juli 2012)

Bei der G12 haben sie uns gewarnt, allerdings waren auch G3 und G4 modelle mit dem Problem dabei!
Mir ist das prinzipiell egal, ich lass sie austauschen hab auch schon mit dem Vertreter darüber gesprochen! 

Ich weiße nur die Leute darauf hin weil ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust habe mir von Kunden dann wieder anhören zu lassen das die Gläser defekt sind! Und ich erst recht wieder alles austauschen muss! Ist nur unnötige Arbeit daher sag ich das preventiv dazu!


----------



## pixxelbiker (26. Juli 2012)

besten dank für die infos... jetzt muss ich nur noch nen händler in erfurt und umgebung finden der die im programm hat


----------



## palmilein (26. Juli 2012)

Servus pixxelbiker,

laut Gloryfy Dealer-Suche hat "Hollenbach Optik" in Sömmerda Gloryfy bzw. sagt auch deren Website... guckst du hier: http://www.hollenbach-optik.de/home/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pixxelbiker (26. Juli 2012)

ui danke
werde da wohl demnächst mal anrufen


----------



## Run-Falcon (17. August 2013)

Also ein Händler der kein Geld für Google hat und hier kostenlos Werbung machen will, geht gar nicht!!!!

Zu Gloryfy, außer das Sie nicht kaputt zu kriegen ist kann Sie nichts! Die Gläser kriegen sehr wohl Kratzer und können im Vergleich zu anderen Marken eigentlich nichts!

Bin selber auf die Werbung reingefallen und habe es beim biken schnell bereut!

Habe mir dann für weniger Geld eine Julbo Run gekauft mit Zebra Gläser, selbst tönend, Antibeschlag Schutz, kann die im Wald genau so wie im Bike Park fahren und die Gläser sind auch bruch sicher!!!

Das beste ist, die gibt es auch mit Seh Stärke und ie kriegst bei jedem Optiker oder bei jedem Sport Händler!

Ich habe das Gefühl da hat einer Ware gekauft und wird die wohl nicht los, weil er hier so einen Artikel über Gloryfy schreibt!



Thisi2010 schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Ich bin Händler in Oberndorf, worum es jetzt nicht vorrangig gehen soll. Es geht viel mehr um die Brillen von Gloryfy "Unbreakable".
> 
> Ich war jetzt bei der Bike und Trimm in Salzburg und habe mir die Brillen mal angesehen. Wie ich darauf gekommen bin? Naja. Erstmal die Werbung im TV und dann die Brillen auf Nasen diverser Sportler und Rennfahrer.
> ...


----------



## pedax (18. August 2013)

Run-Falcon schrieb:


> Also ein Händler der kein Geld für Google hat und hier kostenlos Werbung machen will, geht gar nicht!!!!



und du hilfst ihm dabei, indem du einen ca. 2 Jahren alten Thread aus den Untiefen des Forums wieder hervor holst


----------

